# Just about the sexiest amps around..



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Genisis
Genesis P15 Car Amplifier Tube | eBay

Genesis Profile Two Car Audio Amplifier Mint Never Used | eBay

Tru
Tru Technology SB8 s Car Audio 8 Channel 1200W RMS Super Billet Amplifier New | eBay

Tru Technology T03 2 250 High End Car Amplifier RARE Sq | eBay

Amplifier Audison Voce AV Due Amp 2 Channel 2X450W Power Orignal New | eBay

Audison VRX 500 1 Amp Amplifier with End Caps and Fans | eBay

Ultra Old School US AMPS
Mint Old School "Ultra RARE" US 100HC Amp 2000 Watt Version Please Read | eBay


----------

